# Video haengt beim abspielen hinterher!



## Surma (11. April 2005)

Hossa,

ich weis nicht, ob ich in diesem Forum richtig aufgehoben bin, wenn nicht, bitte verschieben.

Also, ich hab mir gerade n Skill-Video gezogen ("eeK! 2", 178 MB, ~30 Fps) und wenn ich es abspiele, dann hoere ich zuerst den Sound, und dann kommt das zugehoerige Bild.
Ich benutze z.Z den Media Player Classic aus dem K-Lite Codec Pack hab aber auch andere probiert.
Ich hab schon alle moeglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert von DirectX 7/9 rendering, bis ueber bilieare Vergroesserungstechnik u.s.w.
Ich habe 512 MB Ram (ja gut, SD-Ram) und 1 GHz.
AudioCodec: 0x0055(MP3, ISO) MPEG-1 Layer 3
VideoCodec: XviD
Beide Codecs sind installiert.

Was muss ich machen, damit ich ENDLICH richtig guggen kann?
(Vorschlag fuer Einstellungen oder neuer Player?)


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

Lad dir dem Mplayer bei http://www.mplayerhq.hu  runter.
-> entpaken 
-> WIN+R (ausfueren) 
-> cmd (winxp/2k) 
-> cd %mplayerordner% 
-> mplayer c:\movie\filmname.avi

 + und -  Passt die Audioverzögerung um +/- 0.1 Sekunde an. 

Echt geiles Programm kann das gar nicht oft genug sagen  
F. Windoof gibt es nur noch keine GUI aber ohne rennt das Progi eh schneller.


----------



## Surma (20. April 2005)

Sorry, da hab ich wohl etwas undeutlich erkalert.
Die Tonspur ans sich sitzt schon richtig,
aber mein PC soltle trotzdem gut genug sein, das ganze Abzuspielen.
NUr ich hoere dne Ton eben versetzt und muss imemr wieder auf die Zeitleiste klicken damit ich wieder fuer kurze Zeit richtig hoeren kann.


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

achso ....... was hast du denn f. eine Grafikkarte? das Problem hatte ich frueher mal an meinem alten k6/2 350 / 256. Ram.
 Habe das Problem nur loesen koennen indem ich mir statt einer 3dfxVodoo3000 eine 3dfxVodoo3500 zugelegt habe der unterschied ist das die 3500 einen Hardware mpeg Decoder eingebaut hatt. 

Wenns das nicht ist binn ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Surma (20. April 2005)

Ich hab eine GeForce 4 Ti 4200
Deswegen wundere ich mich ja so, weil meine AUsruestung hier eigentlich ganz aktzeptabel ist.
Vielleicht liegts am USB 1.0 aber dann muesste es doch ruckeln o.ae. aber nicht beides fluessig.

//edit:
habs eifach mal testweise uaf die HDD kopiert, aber selbst da ist es noch so verschoben... Kann das an den Codeceinstellungen liegen?


----------



## Surma (22. April 2005)

lol,
also ich hab selten so gestaunt.
Der Media Player CLassic haengt hinterher, der Windows Media Plyer haengt.
Dann lad ich fuer einen anderen Zweck IRfanView runter, und oeffner durch verklicken das VIdeo, und er spieltes sauber und richtig ab
*Respekt*


----------

